# New Amazing Sugar Free Cookies!!!!



## FlexBoy (Jul 7, 2004)

hey guys check these cookies out, they are sugar free and extremely low carb like 1.5 net carbs or less per 4 cookies. tell me what ya think.... check out the nutritional information and tell me what you think. and i bought a box and they are amazing... http://www.josephslitecookies.com/index.cfm?method=shopping_Category&productID=2


----------



## atherjen (Jul 7, 2004)

aside from the malitol possibly causing some digestive problems, they dont look too bad for a treat. (not all the time though..)


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2004)

which flavor did you buy ?


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 7, 2004)

chocolate chip, and they are so good


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> hey guys check these cookies out, they are sugar free and extremely low carb like 1.5 net carbs or less per 4 cookies. tell me what ya think.... check out the nutritional information and tell me what you think. and i bought a box and they are amazing... http://www.josephslitecookies.com/index.cfm?method=shopping_Category&productID=2


 
UMM aren't you like 2 weeks form a contest?


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 7, 2004)

*hehehe*

yeah i am... but i only had 4 okay, so its not that bad besides ive seen my competetion and im gonna win  its the NPC Georgia Teen Division lightweight oh btw im just started taraxatone and 500mg of dandelion today and my comp. is on the 10th.  and ive just mainly been eating chicken rice and sushi until then, what about conest day what should i eat? plz help


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 7, 2004)

Sushi? I hope you aren't eating the white rice.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

> yeah i am... but i only had 4 okay, so its not that bad besides ive seen my competetion and im gonna win  its the NPC Georgia Teen Division lightweight oh btw im just started taraxatone and 500mg of dandelion today and my comp. is on the 10th. and ive just mainly been eating chicken rice and sushi until then, what about conest day what should i eat? plz help


You want some help as to what to eat?  Whoe the fuck cares what you eat.....your competition sucks and you have already won the show!!  Eat cookies!!  Celebrate now!!  Eat whatever you want!  The diuretic will take care of it!!  Oh waite, it doesn't matter...YOU WON CONGRATULATIONS!!  YOU ARE THE MAN!!


You know, I never flame people but in this case you asked for it....what a crappy attitude you have.  If you are not going to give 150% then why even bother trying?  Quite wasting your time.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 7, 2004)

*....*

wow..... okay p-funk read your PM please... i did not mean to come across that way, i was just saying theres only three other kids in my division and i have seen what they look like so i have a little room for error.  geez man i didnt mean to come across like that..... im not cocky and i just wanted your opinion


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

You know...there might be someone that will show up that you did not know about and blow your shiot outta the water.   It's not good to be so cocky when doing bbing...

YOU NEVER KNOW WHO WILL SHOW UP!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> wow..... okay p-funk read your PM please... i did not mean to come across that way, i was just saying theres only three other kids in my division and i have seen what they look like so i have a little room for error. geez man i didnt mean to come across like that..... im not cocky and i just wanted your opinion


It doesn't matter if you are the only person in your class!  The point is do it with all your heart or don't do it at all.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 7, 2004)

omg i am not a cocky person believe me! i say one little thing and now everyone thinks im a cocky little shit well im not, and i understand that someone can come in the last second and if they are better than me then they deserve to win.  oh btw why no sushi on pre-contest diet? p-funk?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> omg i am not a cocky person believe me! i say one little thing and now everyone thinks im a cocky little shit well im not, and i understand that someone can come in the last second and if they are better than me then they deserve to win. oh btw why no sushi on pre-contest diet? p-funk?


maybe on a re-feed.....defenitly not this close!  The white rice doesn't help and the fact that a lot of american sushi chefs use a little sugar in the sticky rice to help it sick is not good either.  There is very litte fish in the rolls, compared to the amount of rice so the macronutrient profile is hardley beneficial and the sauces contain ass loads of sodium.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 7, 2004)

k so tomarrow is thurs what do you suggest i eat from now until the contest? this is my first one man i never knew that sushi was no good for pre-contest. should i drop sodium drastically or what? ty for the help


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow, anyways pm me the pics of the other kids Nick....


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> _Total commitment is paramount to reaching the ultimate in performance_


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 8, 2004)

okay first off, dont go assume im not commited, i had a f*cking sugar free cookie just to see what they tasted like and i was just saying that they were good if anyone would like to purchase them, so dont tell me im not commited which i am, ive trained 5 days a week since i was fifteen when most kids my age were playing video games and whacking off, my diet is strict on and off season. when my firends go out for fast food or a restaurant, i stay home, when i get invited to a lakehouse for a wekeend i bring my own chicken and my own rice, i am commited. and ive read the macros on the suhsi i eat sometimes and NO theres no sugar in the rice, and its only nigri tuna which is damn good for you. leading up to this contest ive dropped my bodyfat from 10% down to 6%, training and practicing posing everyday.  so i dont need someone telling me that i'm not commited to what i do because you have no idea...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2004)

If you want a good tasting cookie, and a *healthy* cookie, check out the health isle at Safeway and try the oatmeal cookies. I cannot remember the brand name off hand, but they are 100% natural, the first ingrdiant is rolled oats, they are sweetened with fruit juice, no hydrogenated oils, etc.


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 8, 2004)

Haha, sorry for being an ass but someone is really catching feelings over here....here's a tissue...it's unnecessary getting worked up on a computer

 Peace.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> okay first off, dont go assume im not commited, i had a f*cking sugar free cookie just to see what they tasted like and i was just saying that they were good if anyone would like to purchase them, so dont tell me im not commited which i am, ive trained 5 days a week since i was fifteen when most kids my age were playing video games and whacking off, my diet is strict on and off season. when my firends go out for fast food or a restaurant, i stay home, when i get invited to a lakehouse for a wekeend i bring my own chicken and my own rice, i am commited. and ive read the macros on the suhsi i eat sometimes and NO theres no sugar in the rice, and its only nigri tuna which is damn good for you. leading up to this contest ive dropped my bodyfat from 10% down to 6%, training and practicing posing everyday. so i dont need someone telling me that i'm not commited to what i do because you have no idea...


Why are you so pissed off?  You asked for advice then want to jump peeps when they are questioning what your doing?  If you are committed, you would know your last week of prep diet before hitting the last week.  JMO.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 8, 2004)

oh nah man, im not getting pissed its just that i got really burned in my PM from p-funk and i'm just telling him how it is, no hard feelings,and im not pissed. oh btw, whats a good contest day diet?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

A good contest diet starts 16 to 12 weeks out.  On contest day...you basically eat the same as what you have been eatting leading up to the show.

Being that today is Thursday...and the show is Saturday...just what have you been eatting leading up to it this week besides sushi which you need to ditch now.  How about sodium, carbs and protein this week?  and water intake?   asking a few days from the show doesn't leave any room for error.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 8, 2004)

very true man, lol i really dont eat alot of sushi, everyday i eat one serving oatmeal for breakfast with 4 egg whites and one whole egg, then the next 4 meals are chicken w/ brown rice and broccoli then right before bed i have 2 scoops of whey (with water ofcourse) with my EFA's in the morning and at night, also like 20 grams of glutamine throughout the day and atleast a gallon of water a day.  i started taraxatone w/ 500mg of dandelion yesterday.  i thought contest day you eat differently like no water or no carbs or something like that, what do you think?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

There are several ways that contest day can be done.   It all depends on the what you have done the week before the show.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh....I'm not a man...I'm a girl.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jul 8, 2004)

well my apoligies Miss    Anyways well, that basically was my week before diet, just oatmeal, eggs, chicken and rice and whey shakes at night.  i didnt carb load or anything i heard thats too risky and might come out looking bloated or smooth...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

If you go look in my journal called 3 1/2 weeks out, you can follow that plan since you haven't really had any changes in your diet. Adjust it to fit you.

I think it is on this page.   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31872&page=11&pp=30


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Flex.....how did you do????????????????????????????????????  we want to know.


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 12, 2004)

He got second in his weight class, very close considering the other guy was 10lbs heavier.  Could have gone either way, but for being his and my first contest we came up with some good stuff. His routine was much better then most others.  Some people got up there and I was like uh.... wtf are they doing...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Great!   Awesome job!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

Good Job man!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh....I'm not a man...I'm a girl.



A beautiful, very fit and muscular girl, who has abs to die for!    

Good luck Flexboy!  You are adorable in any case!!!


----------

